# Experienced Biller/Coder



## DBoop87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am looking for a remote or on-site billing/coding position. If anyone has the need or knows a company looking, please contact me. I have over ten years Physician practice experience in billing and collections. My resume is attached.


----------



## eescalante (Dec 19, 2011)

Your resume indicates your AAPC (CPC) certification date to be June 2012. Does this mean you are currently not certified? 

Thank you.


----------



## DBoop87 (Dec 19, 2011)

Expires June 2012.

Thank you


----------



## eescalante (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the response. Please review the Coding Department Team Lead position posted at this link and let me know if you would be interested in discussing this opportunity further. http://www.atlantagastro.com/careers-aga

I can be reached at elizabeth.escalante@atlantagastro.com.


----------

